# Southport Rally



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

As this rally is now showing full could all the unconfirmed folks on the rally list please confirm they are coming in case anybody else wishes to attend it. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Jacquie

Confirmed and hope to arrive mid to late afternoon on the Friday.

Thanks

Jerry


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

how do yo confirm?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Jerry see you then  


Karl you click on the e.mail you should have got when you added yourself to the rally list, but not to worry I can confirm you now  





Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could the following folks please confirm their attendance at this rally. Thanks.

rocky58
trevorf
yeggypsy
SilverF1
barrosa
roncab
motorhomer2
teemyyob
SidT
speed080



Jacquie


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Can you put me down as a standby please, as I seem to have forgotten to sign up 8O


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Jezport said:


> Can you put me down as a standby please, as I seem to have forgotten to sign up 8O


Hi Jeremy

As there are still quite a few unconfirmed :roll: on the list I can add you to the list as I am sure some will not turn up. Do you want me to put you on the list and confirm you now?

Jacquie


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks Jacquie, please do.


----------



## Chris_s (Jun 5, 2008)

*Sorry! We cannot come *

Hi Jacquie
Really sorry about this. We have a student coming over from Spain for 3 weeks, which includes the Southport rally. As we are only a 2 berth and she is 15 years old we cannot leave her alone at home, nor can we bring her. 

We have been waiting for almost 12 months for them to decide when she was coming and it's Sod's Law that the period includes this rally. So please will you remove us from your list of attendees for this rally and hope to see you again soon. (And of course the terrorists!)

We will be going to Malvern though and I am about to book and confirm that one. We know the student will be home by then so are looking forward to a great rally in Malvern.
Best wishes to you, John and those terrorists of yours  
Hope to see you all again soon
Chris & Gordon
Chris_s


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ok Jeremy you all booked in for Southport  



Sorry to hear you can not make it Chris will catch up with you both another time, we are down to 3 terrorists now  Millie passed on last week.




Jacquie


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Jacquie,

Sorry but we can't make this one now. Could you please remove us from the list.

Trevor


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

trevorf said:


> Hi Jacquie,
> 
> Sorry but we can't make this one now. Could you please remove us from the list.
> 
> Trevor


Ok Trevor catch you another time thanks for letting me know

That just leaves to let me know if they are attending this rally or not!!!

teemyob (I know why)
speed080

Jacquie


----------



## Starblazer09 (Oct 21, 2009)

hi could you put us down as a standby ? thanks Diane


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Starblazer09 said:


> hi could you put us down as a standby ? thanks Diane


Hi Diane

As we still have quite a few unconfirmed I will open up the rally and you can add yourself on to the list now.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Couple of places left on this rally if any of you are thinking of attending
be quick and grab them



Jacquie


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

*we would like to come !!*

could you possibly put us on the stand by list
thanks 
Cath and John
PS ive tried to add our names to the list but im pretty stupid when it comes to this sort of thing i think were on it and would very much like to come


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: we would like to come !!*



jncrowe said:


> could you possibly put us on the stand by list
> thanks
> Cath and John
> PS ive tried to add our names to the list but im pretty stupid when it comes to this sort of thing i think were on it and would very much like to come


Hi Cath & John

You are on the rally list it takes about ten minuets for it to show though, look forward to seeing you there 

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

If speed080 could please let me know if he is attending this rally it would be much appreciated I have e.mailed you twice now and still no reply. Thank you.


Teemyob Trev has your van found its way home yet????


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We have a place left on this rally due to a cancellation if anybody is interested might have another as well as speed080 has not answered any of my e.mails :roll: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

If any of you would like to purchase one of our new rally flags I shall have a few at Southport well I will as long as Alandsue turn up with them :lol: 

Still a place left on this rally if any body else would like to join us there, nothing is organised for this rally its just laid back do your own things.



Jacquie


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Rally*

Hello Jacqui,

Deff won't be coming so scrub us off. Motorhome been away 8 weeks now.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Rally*



teemyob said:


> Hello Jacqui,
> 
> Deff won't be coming so scrub us off. Motorhome been away 8 weeks now.


Ok Trev thanks for letting me know catch you another time

Now have 2 places vacant at Southport if you want them be quick adding your name to the rally list

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still 2 places left at Southport anybody else fancy coming?



Jacquie


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Can you put me down as a maybe? till this evening, need to get in touch with a couple of people before i confirm.
Anyone else taking children? 
Sue


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

suedew said:


> Can you put me down as a maybe? till this evening, need to get in touch with a couple of people before i confirm.
> Anyone else taking children?
> Sue


Hi Sue add yourself to the rally list then and if your not coming let me know and I will take you off. As far as I know only Jezport has older children coming.

Jacquie


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Jacquie, thought Jezport would be bringing the children, but grandsons are a bit younger. might get them to visit for the day. Sue


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

suedew said:


> Can you put me down as a maybe? till this evening, need to get in touch with a couple of people before i confirm.
> Anyone else taking children?
> Sue


Daughter 14, Son 10 and parrot 2 years old


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Does any body want the last place for Southport before I print me list off




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All coming to Southport could you please let me know which DAY you are arriving and an approx ETA so I don't have to hang around waiting for you. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Hi All coming to Southport could you please let me know which DAY you are arriving and an approx ETA so I don't have to hang around waiting for you. Thanks
> 
> Jacquie


Hi Jacquie

Can't be 100% sure, depends on what time we get away (some of us still have to work for a living 8O ), but, hopefully it will be between 5 and 7 pm Friday evening.

If you don't want to hang around, I'll just find myself a space and see you when you are around 8) .

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ok Keith poor you having to work about time you retired :lol: 



We still got a place available as ive had a cancellation any body want it :?: :?: 



Jacquie


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Hi All coming to Southport could you please let me know which DAY you are arriving and an approx ETA so I don't have to hang around waiting for you. Thanks
> 
> Jacquie


evenin'

Should be there late afternoon friday. Have to work too but probably harder than Keith.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Jac,

I recall I mentioned before we are not due to arrive untill 21:45 on the friday... I hope thats ok?


----------



## barrypat (May 6, 2006)

*Rally*

A bit late I know but is there by any chance a space left for the rally this wekend?

Regards

barrypat


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

> cronkle wrote
> evenin'
> 
> Should be there late afternoon friday. Have to work too but probably harder than Keith.


Mike

8O 8O 8O One word describes that reply "bo***ks" :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

If you're there first, put a couple of cold ones into the fridge :wink:

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Rally*



barrypat said:


> A bit late I know but is there by any chance a space left for the rally this wekend?
> 
> Regards
> 
> barrypat


Hi barrypat
Yes one place left please add yourself to the rally list

HERE

Jacquie


----------



## barrypat (May 6, 2006)

*Rally*

Hi Jacquie, thanks for adding us on the rally, we will arrive on thursday, what time is it ok to arrive?

Regards Barrypat


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Rally*



barrypat said:


> Hi Jacquie, thanks for adding us on the rally, we will arrive on thursday, what time is it ok to arrive?
> 
> Regards Barrypat


Any time after 10.30am barrypat look forward to seeing you there

Jacquie


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Should be there Friday morning lateish


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Jacquie

Friday early afternoon

Chris


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Will arrive 12-12.30. Depends on the M6 traffic. 

Ok to bring a trailer with a bike on?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

SilverF1 said:


> Will arrive 12-12.30. Depends on the M6 traffic.
> 
> Ok to bring a trailer with a bike on?


Hi Norman

What day you arriving Thur or Fri?? yes ok for trailer

Jacquie


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Jacquie,

Hope to arrive early afternoon Thursday (traffic permitting)

Alan


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We will set off mid morning on Thursday from Leeds.


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Jacquie, Michael and I will be arriving about lunchtime on Friday, and have checked with John and Sam ( olly-sam), and hopefully they will arrive at same time, but their motorhome playing up at the moment, so we will have to cross fingers and toes! :roll: Ann


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Will there be water and elsan?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Jezport said:


> Will there be water and elsan?


Hopefully Jeremy :roll: was a bit hit and miss there last year but we all managed :roll: :lol: but I would come full in one part and empty in the other if I were you :lol:

Am heading north tomorrow so I should have more info tomorrow evening thats if me internetty works

Jacquie


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

SilverF1 said:


> Will arrive 12-12.30. Depends on the M6 traffic.
> 
> Ok to bring a trailer with a bike on?


Sorry Jacquie, arriving Thursday. 

Two too many funerals, recently. :?


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

hopefully arriving Thursday afternoon.

regards karlb


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Karl,

Now that just leaves 15 more of you to let me know what day you are arriving please



Jacquie


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi Jacquie,
We are in Scotland today and plan to arrive on Thursday afternoon probably about 15.00hrs. Will there be water available please?
Thanks, see you tomorrow.
sennen523.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

sennen523 said:


> Hi Jacquie,
> We are in Scotland today and plan to arrive on Thursday afternoon probably about 15.00hrs. Will there be water available please?
> Thanks, see you tomorrow.
> sennen523.


Hi sennen523

Yes we have water we also got somewhere to empty toilets but dont ask me how I found it :roll: 

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Evening all from Sunny Southport

Well it was when we got here anyway  nothing much has changed here :roll: and at the moment its a bit windy but at least its dry so far 

We have located a tap and also somewhere to empty loos  no water to swill loo's out with though so bring a bottle or two.

Have had a few cancellations so if any body else would like to join us at Southport please add yourselves to the rally listy a.s.a.p

If any more of you are NOT coming could you please let me know either post on here or ring or text me on 0753 863 6122

Look forward to seeing you all soon have a safe trip here

Jacquie


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

See you later


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks Jac,

Looking forward to see you later... 8)


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

We would like to thank Jacquie and John for a wonderful weekend at Southport. The weather was'nt so good, and the sea did'nt appear much, but the music and the company were brilliant! Ann


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi Jacquie and John,
Thanks for your time in organizing the Southport Rally. We had a great weekend there, met some nice people on the Rally and had a nice day out in Liverpool. Hope to see you soon.

Al & Jan.
sennen523.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

We would like to thank Jac and John for a wonderful weekend at Southport. Thanks for all the work you did to organize the weekend.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Well thank you all for coming to Southport all all of you that did that is :roll: :lol: glad you enjoyed it apart from the weather which was a bit iffy to say the least :roll: 

John and I really enjoyed your company pity we didnt have the weather to sit out and have a natter although some of you managed to freeze to death sitting out one evening :roll: you must all be mad :lol: 

If any body has any piccys can you start an album I forgot me camera

Hope do do it again next year.

P.S. I'm still here weather ain't much better either  


Jacquie


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

I took some good photos with my new phone camera, but don't know how to do an album. But I'm sure John, my son , will know if it's possible. So I'll ask him and see what's what!


----------

